# Pro DM taking clients for online campaigns



## Xethreau (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi everyone! My name is Josh and I'm a pro DM now taking clients for online games. Already-formed groups are preferred, but individual inquirers are welcome.

I have been a DM for 15 years and I am a freelance writer/designer for the game. I'm also a lead designer for Level Up: Advanced Fifth Edition (Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)). I'm happy to share my full resume with serious inquirers.

I am personally based in Atlanta, GA, however I prefer to do my pro DMing online. 

I do charge a modest fee for my sessions, but it is my hope that you all will find it a high-quality experience. Please feel free to reach out--I'd love to get to know you and your group.


----------



## Mr.Underhill (Dec 15, 2020)

Xethreau said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Josh and I'm a pro DM now taking clients for online games. Already-formed groups are preferred, but individual inquirers are welcome.
> 
> I have been a DM for 15 years and I am a freelance writer/designer for the game. I'm also a lead designer for Level Up: Advanced Fifth Edition (Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)). I'm happy to share my full resume with serious inquirers.
> 
> ...



and how might i contact you about our group?


----------



## callmetama (Dec 15, 2020)

Mr.Underhill said:


> and how might i contact you about our group?



I've only signed up yesterday, but yo, Baggins, this should be easy.  
1. Hover over the other forum poster's name in the left-hand column and click the button to start a convo;
2. Converse!


----------



## callmetama (Dec 15, 2020)

Xethreau said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Josh and I'm a pro DM now taking clients for online games. Already-formed groups are preferred, but individual inquirers are welcome.
> 
> I have been a DM for 15 years and I am a freelance writer/designer for the game. I'm also a lead designer for Level Up: Advanced Fifth Edition (Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)). I'm happy to share my full resume with serious inquirers.
> 
> ...



I would be interested, but sadly I cannot currently afford to pay. Blasted people who keep us locked into a forever pandemic and forever economic (and other!) depression...


----------



## Xethreau (Dec 15, 2020)

@callmetama Thanks for your interest! Please 

@Mr.Underhill I'm sending you a message!


----------

